# Tinking of transporting a hedgie



## hpmmarcondes (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello. I live in brazil now for about 3 years and i recently discoverd that selling ou buying hedgehogs turned iliguel 2 years ago (as the same time i wanted to get another hedgie). so i have been tring meaningless to get one here, and the only way possible is if i enter the country with one. the only option that i see is going to argentina (i normally go there for visits) and taking him with me back to Brazil. but the plane ride is about 3 hours and i dont think they allow any animal to go with you. so, i would have to risk him going in the carier (wich i thing is cold, yes? not to meantion the 2 000 dollars fee). But what i really want to know is, would hedgehog be ok in the carier? is it too strasefull for the hedgehog? 

ps; sorry bout my inglish

thanks


----------



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

I think anyone on here is going to suggest that not getting a hedgehog in an area where they are illegal is best. What do they do if they catch you? if they euthanize the animals they find, that would be a big risk to take for the hedgehog.


----------



## hpmmarcondes (Apr 15, 2013)

its.not iliguel if you already own the hedgie. but you do have to pay the 2k fee to be.authorized


----------



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm not sure what the temperature would be, but Im sure there is something you could buy to keep him warm just for three hours. As far as stress, I don't think it would be harmful depending on the airplane carrier conditions.. You would need to ask them about the conditions where they keep the animals.


----------

